# Long distance - how old is too old?



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

Hello long distance-ers,

The older I get (I'm not _that_ old), the more I want to do something long distance. I don't think I've (edit: I'll) ever had (edit: have) what it takes to do something like the TCR, but I have been thinking of something a little shorter, maybe the Calais - Brindisi.

I'm 47, I do about 200km a week by commuting 3 days. Is this all a pipe dream? You can be honest.

I realise that I'll have to put some kind of proper training plan in place and I'm fine with that.

Looking forward to hearing your views


----------



## PMarkey (20 Mar 2017)

I rode the Wild Atlantic Way 2100 Audax last year at 56 (only managed 1996km of it mind) and I'm planning on riding the Emerald Isle 3000 next year if it gets of the ground and I will be 58 so I can see no problems for you at 47  Have a look at Audax UK  for hints and tips and maybe consider a few Audax rides building up to the longer rides as preparation for the big ride ?


Paul


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Mar 2017)

If you're doing 6 x 33km ride weekly, you can go and do a 100km audax straight away, and probably a steady 200km. Lots of opportunities wherever you live - see @PMarkey AudaxUK link. On the basis of that experience, then see what might be next. I think planning and doing an end-to-end (either LEJOG or JOGLE) is plenty long and you can make it as hard or easy as you like. Some maniacs I rode with on the Brevet Cymru 400 were planning a 5 day trip (gang of four). Ten days is probably more sensible: start at 9am and finish in good time. Allow yourself 1500+km and plan a civilised (ie off trunk roads and minimal English A roads) route. And do it solo or with an accomplice or two of similar standard/philosophy. An end-to-end is also very easy to present to others, including those whose acquiescence will make 'permissions' forthcoming (YMMV), and if you have a favourite charity, then you have the option (or not) to raise some money for it.


----------



## Ian H (20 Mar 2017)

I rode Calais-Brindisi in 98 (which would have made me—counts on fingers—45). In fact I was the first to ride the new, extended route. Later that year Simon, the organiser, along with two well-known cyclists, both in their 60s, also rode it.

At 200k per day min it's quite doable, but you would be wise to get some solid miles in the saddle beforehand.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Mar 2017)

I know people well into their 60's who do the Audax thing. If anything, they find it easier to do, simply because they don't have to fit any training / the events around family commitments / a job. As long as you train for endurance mileage, and learn how to pace yourself, and fuel yourself, and ( importantly) recover properly, there's no reason to fret about age, unless you're advised not to by a qualified medical practitioner.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2017)

There are people on this forum that are in their 70's who do 200k's and more on a regular basis, at a good speed too.
Myself and my regular riding buddies are all in our 50's or getting close to that. We all regularly do long distance rides of over 100 miles most weekends, and for some of us, that's on top of a weekly cycle commute.
At 47 years old you have plenty of mileage in your legs. You just have to build up to it.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

PMarkey said:


> I rode the Wild Atlantic Way 2100 Audax last year at 56 (only managed 1996km of it mind) and I'm planning on riding the Emerald Isle 3000 next year if it gets of the ground and I will be 58 so I can see no problems for you at 47  Have a look at Audax UK  for hints and tips and maybe consider a few Audax rides building up to the longer rides as preparation for the big ride ?
> 
> 
> Paul


Hello Paul and thank you for that, its really encouraging. I'll definitely check out the Audax UK site and I will certainly need to do some big rides in preparation. The longest ride I've ever done is 170 odd km, though that was through the night which made it all the more exhausting straight on top of a week's work. I think I could do a 200, so long as I paced myself correctly - I have trouble doing that!



Ajax Bay said:


> If you're doing 6 x 33km ride weekly, you can go and do a 100km audax straight away, and probably a steady 200km. Lots of opportunities wherever you live - see @PMarkey AudaxUK link. On the basis of that experience, then see what might be next. I think planning and doing an end-to-end (either LEJOG or JOGLE) is plenty long and you can make it as hard or easy as you like. Some maniacs I rode with on the Brevet Cymru 400 were planning a 5 day trip (gang of four). Ten days is probably more sensible: start at 9am and finish in good time. Allow yourself 1500+km and plan a civilised (ie off trunk roads and minimal English A roads) route. And do it solo or with an accomplice or two of similar standard/philosophy. An end-to-end is also very easy to present to others, including those whose acquiescence will make 'permissions' forthcoming (YMMV), and if you have a favourite charity, then you have the option (or not) to raise some money for it.


More good news from you, @Ajax Bay, and it is much appreciated. Yes, I can do 100km easily, I did about 135 yesterday as a matter of fact, covering it in about five an a half hours. I like your idea of LEJOG / JOGLE, but what I'd really like ultimately is to do something like the Calais-Brindisi, just to see the geography and to get me out of my comfort zone, what with language barriers and being alone, unsupported and fending for myself. That sais, I'd consider doing it with a partner, if I could find one whos pace I could match. I feel like I need a challenge, I really want to go on a proper adventure. Maybe I'll do the LEJOG / JOGLE first. Also, I do have a charity that I could do it for, so that would be good.



Ian H said:


> I rode Calais-Brindisi in 98 (which would have made me—counts on fingers—45). In fact I was the first to ride the new, extended route. Later that year Simon, the organiser, along with two well-known cyclists, both in their 60s, also rode it.
> 
> At 200k per day min it's quite doable, but you would be wise to get some solid miles in the saddle beforehand.


Thank you, Ian, that's excellent news and congrats to you. The idea of people doing it in their 60s is great - I love it 

So now a couple of questions for all of you. As I mentioned before, I have trouble pacing myself (I always end up pushing myself) and I'd be really interested in what sorts of speeds are maintained. I supose that I'd need to get used to really gearing things down and just tapping the miles out with minimal effort. Also, mountains. I have never climbed a mountain on a bike (well, only virtually once) and where I live is pretty flat. How do I work out what sort of gearing I need, for instance? How do I train for mountains?

I'm sure I'll have more questions but thank you so far for your help and insights!


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> There are people on this forum that are in their 70's who do 200k's and more on a regular basis, at a good speed too.
> Myself and my regular riding buddies are all in our 50's or getting close to that. We all regularly do long distance rides of over 100 miles most weekends, and for some of us, that's on top of a weekely cycle commute.
> At 47 years old you have plenty of mileage in your legs. You just have to build up to it.


Thanks, Ian, that's really encouraging


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I know people well into their 60's who do the Audax thing. If anything, they find it easier to do, simply because they don't have to fit any training / the events around family commitments / a job. As long as you train for endurance mileage, and learn how to pace yourself, and fuel yourself, and ( importantly) recover properly, there's no reason to fret about age, unless you're advised not to by a qualified medical practitioner.


Thanks, I'll be taking your advice, I need to learn how to ride long distances and how to pace / fuel myself, and also to recover! I'm in good health generally so I've got that going for me. I like a drink but I packed the fags in three years ago, so that's all good.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Hello Paul and thank you for that, its really encouraging. I'll definitely check out the Audax UK site and I will certainly need to do some big rides in preparation. The longest ride I've ever done is 170 odd km, though that was through the night which made it all the more exhausting straight on top of a week's work. I think I could do a 200, so long as I paced myself correctly - I have trouble doing that!
> 
> More good news from you, @Ajax Bay, and it is much appreciated. Yes, I can do 100km easily, I did about 135 yesterday as a matter of fact, covering it in about five an a half hours. I like your idea of LEJOG / JOGLE, but what I'd really like ultimately is to do something like the Calais-Brindisi, just to see the geography and to get me out of my comfort zone, what with language barriers and being alone, unsupported and fending for myself. That sais, I'd consider doing it with a partner, if I could find one whos pace I could match. I feel like I need a challenge, I really want to go on a proper adventure. Maybe I'll do the LEJOG / JOGLE first. Also, I do have a charity that I could do it for, so that would be good.
> 
> ...


From my personal perspective, I find that a heart rate monitor, and / or Power meters, are quite useful. If you can beg borrow or otherwise acquire a power meter set up, that's a good start. Determine your Functional Threshold Power ( FTP ), then look at any one of the available 'power zone / heart rate' charts, available easily on the web. Aim to train in 'zone 2' based on your personal FTP and circumstances. If you use some sort of tracking app, you will see from the recordings, the sort of pace / speeds you need to be aiming at, in order to maintain 'zone 2', which is where I would personally be aiming my efforts, for the majority of a 200+Km ride. Make sure any training rides include a bit of 'terrain', not just distance, as I find hills can really put a fly in the proverbial ointment, as far as judging my feeding / fuelling/ timing / pace are concerned. FTP can ( and should ) get higher, as you get more into condition, for distances, and your fitness levels / muscle endurance/ stamina improve. So don't forget to recheck your FTP every now and again.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> From my personal perspective, I find that a heart rate monitor, and / or Power meters, are quite useful. If you can beg borrow or otherwise acquire a power meter set up, that's a good start. Determine your Functional Threshold Power ( FTP ), then look at any one of the available 'power zone / heart rate' charts, available easily on the web. Aim to train in 'zone 2' based on your personal FTP and circumstances. If you use some sort of tracking app, you will see from the recordings, the sort of pace / speeds you need to be aiming at, in order to maintain 'zone 2', which is where I would personally be aiming my efforts, for the majority of a 200+Km ride. Make sure any training rides include a bit of 'terrain', not just distance, as I find hills can really put a fly in the proverbial ointment, as far as judging my feeding / fuelling/ timing / pace are concerned. FTP can ( and should ) get higher, as you get more into condition, for distances, and your fitness levels / muscle endurance/ stamina improve. So don't forget to recheck your FTP every now and again.


OK, thank you and that's interesting - I have my own HRM and a smart trainer that can estimate power. I did my FTP recently and its a little lower than I'd hoped for, but its a start. Do you think that I could do my training rides on the turbo or in real life? I have Trainer Road at the moment and I'm pretty sure that I could devise a suitable training plan on there. First I will finish the training that I've started but I'll defo move onto the training that you have suggested, so thanks for that


----------



## Welsh wheels (20 Mar 2017)

I think you'd be fine if you prepared for it. Some of the best cyclists I know, who are far better than me, are in their fifties.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Mar 2017)

Age, I don't think is an issue. From my personal perspective (older than you) distance riding is essentially easy. You just have to be prepared to be able to tolerate mild discomfort and weariness and some pain for longish periods, and then do the same for a bit longer, then do it again. That's mainly a mental exercise. 

Of course, if you want to do that at more than a snail's pace then you might have to possess some innate talent and/or do some training. Neither of those is my department.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK, thank you and that's interesting - I have my own HRM and a smart trainer that can estimate power. I did my FTP recently and its a little lower than I'd hoped for, but its a start. Do you think that I could do my training rides on the turbo or in real life? I have Trainer Road at the moment and I'm pretty sure that I could devise a suitable training plan on there. First I will finish the training that I've started but I'll defo move onto the training that you have suggested, so thanks for that


Personally speaking, I wouldn't rely too heavily on the Turbo, for training purposes, it's fine to use it for supplimentary training, but the majority of the training would be best done on actual roads. There's an effect called 'tissue jiggle' which isn't as much of an issue on shorter rides, but can be much more of a problem on distance rides, it's hard to replicate that on a turbo, and conditioning out the tissue jiggle, by riding on real roads, can be beneficial, more regarding recovery, than the actual ride. There are numerous other subtleties of road training as well, that you can't easily replicate on a turbo, that add up to bigger effects, the longer the ride becomes (unplanned / unforeseen variable wind / weather conditions/ variability of surfaces / unplanned stop starts / unplanned hill starts ) to name but a few.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Age, I don't think is an issue. From my personal perspective (older than you) distance riding is essentially easy. You just have to be prepared to be able to tolerate mild discomfort and weariness and some pain for longish periods, and then do the same for a bit longer, then do it again. That's mainly a mental exercise.
> 
> Of course, if you want to do that at more than a snail's pace then you might have to possess some innate talent and/or do some training. Neither of those is my department.


Ha! So I see why you're the Kilometre nibbler now  OK, I agree with you and that's sort of what I was expecting to hear.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Personally speaking, I wouldn't rely too heavily on the Turbo, for training purposes, it's fine to use it for supplimentary training, but the majority of the training would be best done on actual roads. There's an effect called 'tissue jiggle' which isn't as much of an issue on shorter rides, but can be much more of a problem on distance rides, it's hard to replicate that on a turbo, and conditioning out the tissue jiggle, by riding on real roads, can be beneficial, more regarding recovery, than the actual ride. There are numerous other subtleties of road training as well, that you can't easily replicate on a turbo, that add up to bigger effects, the longer the ride becomes (unplanned / unforeseen variable wind / weather conditions/ variability of surfaces / unplanned stop starts / unplanned hill starts ) to name but a few.


Yep, that makes sense - I've always thought that road and turbo are completely different experiences.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

The 'right' bike helps, it's no good thinking "Oh a steel frame" as I own a couple of steel bikes I wouldn't want to be on for more than a couple of hours however my Ridgeback just eats up distance rides.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The 'right' bike helps, it's no good thinking "Oh a steel frame" as I own a couple of steel bikes I wouldn't want to be on for more than a couple of hours however my Ridgeback just eats up distance rides.


Well, I would like to do it on my new bike, the only new bike I've ever owned; a Giant Defy 1 Disc. I think it'll need plenty bags attached to it though!


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Well, I would like to do it on my new bike, the only new bike I've ever owned; a Giant Defy 1 Disc. I think it'll need plenty bags attached to it though!


So the training must be "Can I stay on this bike for 10-12-14hrs" *Before* I start being uncomfortable


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2017)

I've just looked where Brindisi is


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2017)

I have just visited family in Coventry and read about the latest exploit planned by local old ex-pro Mick Ives. He plans to ride the route of this year's Giro d'Italia in May - 21 days to do the 3,500 km. He is *77* years old! :


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> So the training must be "Can I stay on this bike for 10-12-14hrs" *Before* I start being uncomfortable


Understood!


dan_bo said:


> I've just looked where Brindisi is


I know...


ColinJ said:


> I have just visited family in Coventry and read about the latest exploit planned by local old ex-pro Mick Ives. He plans to ride the route of this year's Giro d'Italia in May - 21 days to do the 3,500 km. He is *77* years old! :


Now, that's what I like to hear!


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Mar 2017)

Don't underestimate the good old Brooks saddle as well. A bit of a staple of the long distance riders kit, for a very good reason.


----------



## r04DiE (21 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Don't underestimate the good old Brooks saddle as well. A bit of a staple of the long distance riders kit, for a very good reason.


Yes, never had one but perhaps now it might be time to consider one.


----------



## shirokazan (21 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> ...I like your idea of LEJOG / JOGLE, but what I'd really like ultimately is to do something like the Calais-Brindisi, just to see the geography and to get me out of my comfort zone, what with language barriers and being alone, unsupported and fending for myself. That sais, I'd consider doing it with a partner, if I could find one whos pace I could match. I feel like I need a challenge, I really want to go on a proper adventure. Maybe I'll do the LEJOG / JOGLE first. ...



LEJOG / JOGLE is definitely a proper adventure and you'll also see this island's varied landscapes and geography. I'd certainly recommend it. If all goes well, you'll be even more fired-up to do Calais-Brindisi!


----------



## k_green (21 Mar 2017)

There's a 74 year old doing the Indian Pacific Wheel Race - 5500 km across Australia. He's aiming for 28 days. Seems you're never too old for a long distance ride!

http://www.bicyclingaustralia.com.a...year-old-riding-the-indian-pacific-wheel-race


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Mar 2017)

k_green said:


> There's a 74 year old doing the Indian Pacific Wheel Race - 5500 km across Australia. He's aiming for 28 days. Seems you're never too old for a long distance ride!
> 
> http://www.bicyclingaustralia.com.a...year-old-riding-the-indian-pacific-wheel-race


That proves the point of this thread nicely


----------



## Ian H (21 Mar 2017)

Jack Eason was an inspiration to many, mostly younger, long-distance cyclists.


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Hello long distance-ers,
> 
> The older I get (I'm not _that_ old), the more I want to do something long distance. I don't think I've ever had what it takes to do something like the TCR, but I have been thinking of something a little shorter, maybe the Calais - Brindisi.
> 
> ...


You are never to old, At 47 still in the prime of life, At 65 i still do regular 100 mile rides, not kilometers, there for the kids, Am looking to do something like that myself as soon as the wife goes part time. Just do it. It's no good looking back in ten years time and wishing you had.


----------



## r04DiE (21 Mar 2017)

shirokazan said:


> LEJOG / JOGLE is definitely a proper adventure and you'll also see this island's varied landscapes and geography. I'd certainly recommend it. If all goes well, you'll be even more fired-up to do Calais-Brindisi!


Yep, I think that's what I'm going to go with first, after doing some Audax stuff. I reckon its going to take a few years for me to get organised for something as crazy as Calais-Brindisi


k_green said:


> There's a 74 year old doing the Indian Pacific Wheel Race - 5500 km across Australia. He's aiming for 28 days. Seems you're never too old for a long distance ride!
> 
> http://www.bicyclingaustralia.com.a...year-old-riding-the-indian-pacific-wheel-race


Great, and this guy's not only nearly 30 years older than I am, he's been riding for less than half of what I have 


Ian H said:


> Jack Eason was an inspiration to many, mostly younger, long-distance cyclists.


Amazing, and I love his story about the girl at the side of the road and the one about the TV licensing man 


derrick said:


> You are never to old, At 47 still in the prime of life, At 65 i still do regular 100 mile rides, not kilometers, there for the kids, Am looking to do something like that myself as soon as the wife goes part time. Just do it. It's no good looking back in ten years time and wishing you had.


Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Mar 2017)

Going long is for old people, because winning sprints is out of the question. 

You'll be fine as long as you don't massively overreach and underplan like I do.


----------



## r04DiE (21 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> You'll be fine as long as you don't massively overreach and underplan like I do.


Its a possibility, I'm afraid :O


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Its a possibility, I'm afraid :O



When all else fails, a credit card will save you


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Apr 2017)

A few thoughts - I'm 16 years older than you are, @r04DiE . Please don't be offended - critical comment is far more useful than the usual hallelujah chorus.
Here goes:


r04DiE said:


> Yep, I think that's what I'm going to go with first, after doing some Audax


 LeJog is a ghastly ride - Cornwall is hilly with narrow lanes and fast traffic, the last section to JoG is on the A9 and that is even worse. The middle section is better but not by much. There are far nicer places to ride (for starters - Dungenessto Durness). But starting with audax is ideal - the majority of audax riders are older than you.


r04DiE said:


> its going to take a few years for me to get organised for something as crazy as Calais-Brindisi


This is bollox. Have a read of Andy Allsopp's "Barring Mechanicals". It was his first ride of 200k His first audax. It was also the first 200k of LEL. An inspiring read. OK, Andy is an exceptional human being, but another friend did his first audax with me: it was a 600k. What you lack is self-confidence, not ability.
My suggestions:
First do two things:

Join Audax UK, and enter an audax. You'll learn masses. I hope, for your sake, you don't finish it - because that way you learn. Success only comes after failure: you don't learn from successes. (I know very well how much can be learnt by failure. Oh yes.) The season is just starting so there are events all over the place. You'll find auks very happy to pass on knowledge, there are very few nobbers in audax, most have joined the sportive brigade. Audax is by its very nature a co-operative, collegiate exercise and not at all competitive. You'll find them knowledgeable and friendly.
Have a think about doing London-Edinburgh-London. If you can do that you can do anything. It's the easiest event in the world to obtain a guaranteed place: you simply volunteer to help at a control this year. This gives you a guaranteed place in four years time and four years to get ready. OK, it's a very long way, but to do it you get a very long time. (Oversimplification, but if you ride it next time you'll be 51, and that puts you years and years below many riders.)
Second, try to avoid the trap of the retail industry by fretting about things you need to buy. You don't _need _ to buy anything, just own a bike. You can be more comfortable for longer , see better at night, ride a bit faster if you buy some bits and pieces, but a glance at any bikes on an audax will tell you _it's not about the bike. _
Where in the country are you? There'll be some club nearby. Join. Then: Ride. Learn. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Apr 2017)

mmmmartin said:


> LeJog is a ghastly ride - Cornwall is hilly with narrow lanes and fast traffic, the last section to JoG is on the A9 and that is even worse.


Please don't be offended - critical comment is far more useful than the usual hallelujah chorus.
Hilly is good, not "ghastly". Choose a route across Cornwall and Devon which does not use narrow lanes and avoids A roads which take "fast traffic". Start on a weekday. One option (a poor one imo) for "the last section to JoG is on the A9". Only if you are pushed for time would this be the best choice. From Inverness and then Alness, rather than trudging up the A9 via Tain, head through Lairg north to the remote beauty of Sutherland and Strathnaver or Tongue, and then head east, with the Orkneys coming ever closer across the Pentland Firth as you finish off 1000 miles.
But the points I sought to make was that end-to-end, whether LEJOG or JOGLE, is widely recognised and appreciated by people in general, and with reasonable planning can combine fun with tangible achievement. It should also get you to places in Britain which you will likely never have visited (YMMV) and allow an enhanced appreciation of our wonderful island in all its variety.
https://ridewithgps.com/users/279650/routes


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2017)

This leads on to something that buzzes round my head when I'm riding. 

You don't _need_ to do a named challenge like LEJOG or Dungeness-Durness or Calais-Brindisi to do a challenge ride. Nor do you need to enter an audax to ride 200k or 300k or whatever. You could just make something up. Those labels are just stamp-collecting. But you may need the high level motivation provided by the idea of a finisher's medal, or hoarding audax points or having recognisable bragging rights, or a little star in your CC sig line (my particular weakness).

To comfortably ride a long distance (and "long" has different meanings to different people) you sometimes need to forget the big picture. If your legs hurt, then pondering the fact that you are only 132km into a 200km ride with a huge hill at the end is likely to lead to despondency. On the other hand, pondering the fact that your legs are not actually dropping off, and are still working, and can continue working for at least one more minute, _will_ help. What happens after that minute can look after itself. 

Once you're on the bike your motivation needs only to keep you going, not get you to the end. If you keep going, you'll get to the end eventually. That instantaneous motivation can come from anywhere, from the sheer pleasure of riding your bike. So at a small scale, the big targets are irrelevant and can even be a hindrance. You're tempted to say "Hell fire, that's too far for little me, I won't bother at all". 

But for many of us it's the stamp-collecting that gets us out there in the first place, even if it can also be a daunting and de-motivating factor. We need the structure and we like to collect stamps as well as ride our bikes. The trick is balancing the big and the small.

Ask: Do I want to _do_ this, or do I want to _have done_ this? If you can answer yes to both then you're half way there.

Sorry if that was a bit airy-fairy. As you were.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2017)

Youngster! As others say, age isn't a barrier to riding distances.
Like many, I started doing long-distance riding in my 40s, working up to TCR last year and IPWR this year at 49. 
One of the guys I met in Australia doing the IPWR was Steve Watson, age 70.


----------



## r04DiE (14 Jun 2017)

Sorry - I have been busy.

@mmmmartin, @Ajax Bay, thanks for your comments, which I have read with interest. The same too for @Dogtrousers - really good to read your views. I must say its all very encouraging so I really must start taking some advice and look into Audax soon.

@frank9755 You're a legend, so anything you say I will just agree with by default  Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## r04DiE (26 Jun 2017)

OK, first step taken last night - I'm now a fully paid up member of Audax UK. Next is to book myself in for a 200k.


----------



## byegad (27 Jun 2017)

You'll know when you are too old, if you happen to wake up move your elbows and feel wood on both sides.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK, first step taken last night - I'm now a fully paid up member of Audax UK. Next is to book myself in for a 200k.




Nice one. Audax riding is a brilliant way to get some mileage in your legs and help you to get used to distance riding. They are very well organised and are very friendly. You can either ride on your own if you are that way inclined or hook up with others. It's a very friendly form of cycling. Don't also discount 100k Audax as you can easy ride to and from the start/finish to make it to a 200k.

Where are you based?


----------



## r04DiE (28 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one. Audax riding is a brilliant way to get some mileage in your legs and help you to get used to distance riding. They are very well organised and are very friendly. You can either ride on your own if you are that way inclined or hook up with others. It's a very friendly form of cycling. Don't also discount 100k Audax as you can easy ride to and from the start/finish to make it to a 200k.
> 
> Where are you based?


Thanks for that @ianrauk! Yes, I've heard thay they're a friendly lot and I am looking as much to pick up some tiips as I am test my longdistanceness. That's a good idea to include the ride to the start / finish in a 100k ride, so converting it to 200k, so thanks for that. The furthest I have ever ridden is about 170k, and that was an overnight ride after a week at work, so I am confident that I will be able to do the 200k. The crazy thing is that I'll be doing more than that, every day, for days on end if I take on something as crazy as the TCR. Just not sure I could ever do that, but let's see. One step at a time.

I'm in Essex, BTW.


----------



## Banjo (28 Jun 2017)

If your doing 200kms a week commuting I would say you can do a 200 km audax without any special training.
Personally I have never bothered with the badges and medals and have no idea how many points I have been awarded . The pleasure for me is riding a route with other like minded people.

I very much doubt I would bother to get up before dawn then drive 85 miles to Tewkesbury to do a bike ride on my own but have done that numerous times to take part in some of the excellent Audax rides that start there.

Once you have done a few you will start to make friends among people of similar ability as yourself as you will arrive at the cafes at the same time and probably share a table.

The way I deal with a long ride is partly by setting off very gently and once into the ride don't think of how far left to go just let your mind wander and enjoy the scenery A 200 km ride will usually have 3 or 4 control places. just concentrate on getting to the next one after a bit of food and drink and a natter you will set off refreshed heading for the next one.Chatting to other riders out on the road can prevent boredom setting in and a few more kilometres slip under your wheels barely noticed. The most depressing thing is to constantly watch your gps or computer ticking off one km at a time.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2017)

Banjo said:


> The most depressing thing is to constantly watch your gps or computer ticking off one km at a time.


What I found depressing about using route sheets and a computer was that I was spending so much time looking at them that I could hardly remember the rides!

I bought a GPS and never had to think about navigation again. I now give 99% of my attention to fellow riders, scenery, and where necessary - traffic!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2017)

I just found THIS BLOG which has reports on 77 year old Mick Ives' Giro route ride. For some reason, the reports don't seem to start until stage 6, but take a read if you feel too old to do much riding!


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

OK, so as I have said, I have joined Audax UK and they have a 200k on Saturday, which I may be able to do. If not there are a couple more in the not too distant future. I plan to record it all / navigate with my Garmin 810 Edge and I would like to buy a power bank for it.

Do any long-distancers on here have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK, so as I have said, I have joined Audax UK and they have a 200k on Saturday, which I may be able to do. If not there are a couple more in the not too distant future. I plan to record it all / navigate with my Garmin 810 Edge and I would like to buy a power bank for it.
> 
> Do any long-distancers on here have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


A Garmin on an Audax


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Aug 2017)

I think you're supposed to have nothing but a "good knowledge of the stars" to navigate an audax.

Maybe some skills in gathering berries for sustenance.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Aug 2017)

I chucked my Garmin in favour of a Wahoo, but your question is about batteries no?

I use a Power Monkey Explorer II but I've seen a lot of Ankers at Audax cntrols topping up their devices. Good luck for your ride.


----------



## Banjo (16 Aug 2017)

Whilst navigating by stars and finding water with a divining rod will win you some kudos on an audax the vast majority now use gps.

I dont know much about power packs as I use a garmin dakota which tuns on AA batteries.one set gives me about 100 kms.

I use rechargeable duracells in gps and lights.


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I chucked my Garmin in favour of a Wahoo, but your question is about batteries no?
> 
> I use a Power Monkey Explorer II but I've seen a lot of Ankers at Audax cntrols topping up their devices. Good luck for your ride.


OK, thank you for that. Just to confirm, can you 'run' the Garmin off of the power pack, rather than just charge it in 'charging mode'? I believe this depends on the lead.

Thanks.

Edit: And how do you like the Wahoo?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK, thank you for that. Just to confirm, can you 'run' the Garmin off of the power pack, rather than just charge it in 'charging mode'? I believe this depends on the lead.
> 
> Thanks.



Reason no. 41 why I chucked my Garmin. Sometimes it did, sometimes it didn't and that wasn't good enough for me. I could never tell when it was going to play ball or not. Too unreliable on night rides or longer Audax rides. I limped along by topping up at controls in 'charge' mode, but then it could struggle to find the route again when I got back on the bike. And sometimes you haven't got much time in a control. 

I also tried charging while I was navigating, but it would go into emergency shut down. It did this shut down thing when on my Dyno hub on my tourer when I was going slow up hill or through traffic. That I can understand, but I'll never know why it did this when attached to a powerful battery. So far my Wahoo hasn't shown any of the above unreliability. 

And my route/cue sheets and maps never fail me, but you do need to know your distance with a little bike computer or phone at the very least.


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> If you don't already have mudguards, fit them. If you do, fit bigger ones. Made of lead flashing.
> 
> Re power pack, any old one will do but ensure you also get an appropriate length micro USB cable.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice re the Garmin and I will try all of those things. I remember the first time I used it and we didn't get along at all - they're funny things until you realise their wrinkles. Not sure about mudguards as i have never used them and not sure my bike has the lugs, (or whatever you need) for them - a Giant Defy 1 Disc.

Thanks for your help


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Reason no. 41 why I chucked my Garmin. Sometimes it did, sometimes it didn't and that wasn't good enough for me. I could never tell when it was going to play ball or not. Too unreliable on night rides or longer Audax rides. I limped along by topping up at controls in 'charge' mode, but then it could struggle to find the route again when I got back on the bike. And sometimes you haven't got much time in a control.
> 
> I also tried charging while I was navigating, but it would go into emergency shut down. It did this shut down thing when on my Dyno hub on my tourer when I was going slow up hill or through traffic. That I can understand, but I'll never know why it did this when attached to a powerful battery. So far my Wahoo hasn't shown any of the above unreliability.
> 
> And my route/cue sheets and maps never fail me, but you do need to know your distance with a little bike computer or phone at the very least.


OK, thanks. No time/money for me to swap over to a Wahoo, so I will go with a powerbank and the Garmin - we will see what happens!


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Some Audaxes do have a "Mudguards Mandatory" indicator. It's an "M" in the facilities codes


Thanks - no M in the codes but the info sheet does say they are required if it is wet or has been redcently. I won't sweat it.


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I use a Power Monkey Explorer II


And how do you charge this / how long does it take to charge, please?


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Excellent advice re the Garmin and I will try all of those things. I remember the first time I used it and we didn't get along at all - they're funny things until you realise their wrinkles. Not sure about mudguards as i have never used them and not sure my bike has the lugs, (or whatever you need) for them - a Giant Defy 1 Disc.
> 
> Thanks for your help


No mudguards  you'll be saying you haven't got a Carradice either next


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Aug 2017)

It seems to be fairly quick to charge small devices like my iPhone and Wahoo. It also charges from the mains, solar panel and dynamo fairly quickly. I'm sure there are proper specs on the Powertraveler page. I use this touring mainly. It weighs just under 300g and will charge things several times including my mini iPad. I found a Spanish eBay seller for only £40.

Recently I have been looking at the Anker 3500 and 5000 which are 'lipstick' chargers. They hold plenty enough to top up and see less than 150g and little so I am thinking about one for 200km+ Audax rides. Also £9-£15 only.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2017)

For 200k audax I use a Garmin Touring topped up with a small cheapo Amazon charger. £8 I think it was. One top up at a food control or such like is usually all that is needed to see the Garmin through the whole ride and more.


----------



## Ian H (16 Aug 2017)

I use a Garmin Etrex, with replaceable AA batteries, just to follow the line. I tend to have a routesheet with me as well. I have a maptrap (google it) that I can mount to read a routesheet on the bars. An old brevet card bag is sufficient waterproofing.

People's expectations of routesheets have grown enormously over the years. Not that many years ago it was unheard of to mention distances, or have one instruction per line. Riders were expected to be prepared, having pored over maps to check the route beforehand.


----------



## Ian H (16 Aug 2017)

Regarding the question of how old is too old: counting up in an idle moment (or several), I see that, with a couple this year, I have completed at least 58 brevets of 600k and above over the last 25 years. I rode the first one aged 40. I don't intend stopping just yet.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Aug 2017)

Ian H said:


> Regarding the question of how old is too old: counting up in an idle moment (or several), I see that, with a couple this year, I have completed at least 58 brevets of 600k and above over the last 25 years. I rode the first one aged 40. I don't intend stopping just yet.



Respect! I am very new to Audax. I think I have done less than a dozen, and by the time I reach my first 'anniversary' ride in October this year I would have (hopefully) done 2 x 200s. I think I'm ready to give a 300 a crack next year. I am 43.

One thing I have quickly learned about Audax is that one shouldn't be too quick to underestimate the old men and the women on these rides. Hard as nails, unassuming and very keen to enthuse us newbies. For this reason, I have completely embraced the Audax scene. Bug. Bitten.


----------



## Ian H (16 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> ...one shouldn't be too quick to underestimate the old men and the women on these rides...



I don't!


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Ian H said:


> Regarding the question of how old is too old: counting up in an idle moment (or several), I see that, with a couple this year, I have completed at least 58 brevets of 600k and above over the last 25 years. I rode the first one aged 40. I don't intend stopping just yet.


Great stuff, good for you and the more people that tell me about these sorts of achievements, the better  Thanks.


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> One thing I have quickly learned about Audax is that one shouldn't be too quick to underestimate the old men and the women on these rides. Hard as nails, unassuming and very keen to enthuse us newbies. For this reason, I have completely embraced the Audax scene. Bug. Bitten.


I'm sure you're right and these people are the main reason for me to try Audax. Really looking forward to meeting some of these people and learning new things!


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Re charge tank, I currently use one of these http://www.pny.eu/en/consumer/explore-all-products/powerpacks/745-the-outdoor-charger
> 
> I've used others and they're all much of a muchness. The only drawback with the PNY is it has a built in torch that is operated by a button. Of course, the button can accidentally get pressed and you find that it has been illuminating the inside of your rucksack/saddlebag and wasting charge. Otherwise I'm very happy with it.


Many thanks, you caught me just after returning from Maplin where I bought a 5,200mAh Power Bank for £16.99. Just charging it before checking out all these things:


Dogtrousers said:


> Is there space to plug in the connector while it is mounted? Will it still navigate while charging? What happens when you unplug the charging cable? Does it warn you and then shut down? Does it just crash?* And if it has powered off can it resume navigating the course or does it point you in utterly random directions?* Or does it maybe decide that the previous course is now 0km long?* Does it allow you to continue with previous ride distance/stats or does it insist on resetting and starting again?


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Many thanks, you caught me just after returning from Maplin where I bought a 5,200mAh Power Bank for £16.99. Just charging it before checking out all these things:


I used a battery to top up my garmins charge during ride london, it turned itself off when i unplugged it and i had to turn it back on. Didn't lose ride data but it did fark up my segments on box hill.


----------



## swansonj (16 Aug 2017)

On different ways of route finding:

If I'm cycling on my own on roads I don't already know, I will have studied a paper map (OS, naturally) in advance so much that, even though the map will be in my (single) pannier, or possibly these days a printed-out A4 sheet folded up in a pocket, I will have a pretty good mental picture of where I am on it and where I'm heading next. Part of the satisfaction is looking around me and seeing what I have planned from the map unfolding around me for real. 

But one of the several things the Fridays have introduced me to is the pleasure of cycling without having a clue where I am. I have found it unexpectedly liberating to be cycling on a road, in darkness, in ignorance of what may be around me or what's coming next, but just knowing that someone else will tell me what to do next.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> The thing I don't like about my Edge Touring is that if it gets switched off for whatever reason during a ride, then on restarting it presents two options regarding the already gathered data: Save or Discard. No option to continue riding. _*Both *_options reset the trip meter to zero. Maybe I've got an setting set to something wrong, or maybe I'm just stupid (well, there's no "maybe" there - but maybe I'm being more stupid than usual) but this seems daft to me.
> 
> Now, sometimes it just switches itself off completely after you give it a bit of extra charge. No warning, no countdown, it just shuts down. I find this to be a really ill mannered and ungrateful thing to do. I have just given it some nice charge, and this is how it repays me! Oh, how sharper than a serpent's tooth ...


Don't save or discard just press the play button again. It treated it like I had paused for a cafe stop.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Don't save or discard just press the play button again. It treated it like I had paused for a cafe stop.




^^^ This
I was also confused by the discard/save screen. When all you have to do to carry on a ride is press start again and continues where it left off.


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I used a battery to top up my garmins charge during ride london, it turned itself off when i unplugged it and i had to turn it back on. Didn't lose ride data but it did fark up my segments on box hill.


Well, I plugged the thing into the Garmin (which was already on) and it started charging. I pulled it out at 100% and nothing happened so I will see if I can try it out on the road tomorrow, whilst properly navigating, when I ride home. I'll let you guys know...


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> @themosquitoking @ianrauk thanks. I am indeed being more stupid than usual


Its defo not obvious and I found it by accident and I am certainly not stupid. OK, that's a lie - I am stupid. There. I've said it.
Anyway, its not obvious.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Thanks - no M in the codes but the info sheet does say they are required if it is wet or has been redcently. I won't sweat it.




Yeah. Not even worth a worry.
No one cares.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Its defo not obvious and I found it by accident and I am certainly not stupid. OK, that's a lie - I am stupid. There. I've said it.
> Anyway, its not obvious.


Not obvious, except in retrospect, but i was 70ish miles into my first ever 100 mile ride so there was no way i was pressing one of those options. Pressed play out of a lack of other options to try.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Not obvious, except in retrospect, but i was 70ish miles into my first ever 100 mile ride so there was no way i was pressing one of those options. Pressed play out of a lack of other options to try.




HA.. near exactly my predicament and on the fly solution.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> HA.. near exactly my predicament and on the fly solution.


I also quite needed a comfort break, i am lead to believe panic and a full bladder are excellent conditions under which to make crucial decisions.


----------



## Aravis (16 Aug 2017)

On a slightly different tack (and still miles OT but that doesn't seem to be a major concern in this thread) the method I've used for mounting a portable charger when riding is as shown below:









The cable loops over the bar between the Garmin mount and the stem, then across to the charger on the bar end. When riding it causes no inconvenience whatsoever. When I tested the setup using the 520, I plugged in the charger (2600 PNY) about half way round a 100 miler, and at the end the 520 was fully charged.

I don't know what happens if it rains.

And one other diversion concerning the 520: in the LEL section on another cycling forum which some here will have heard of, someone posted a link to a map (s)he's created which covers the whole of the UK and fits on a 520. Left it lying around for any passer-by to pick up, which seems incredibly generous. I tested it on my last ride; it's not as nice to look at as the well-known OSM version, but it does work and provides an extremely practical solution.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2017)

Aravis said:


> On a slightly different tack (and still miles OT but that doesn't seem to be a major concern in this thread) the method I've used for mounting a portable charger when riding is as shown below:
> View attachment 368351
> 
> View attachment 368352
> ...


Or, one of these http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...MI55qe283c1QIVzLDtCh1RJAQvEAQYAyABEgI3aPD_BwE located right behind the stem.


----------



## Aravis (16 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Or, one of these http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...MI55qe283c1QIVzLDtCh1RJAQvEAQYAyABEgI3aPD_BwE located right behind the stem.


I tried one of those, but I found it gets in the way when mounting/dismounting. Realising that this sounds a bit implausible, I've just checked to see if it's really true (for me, not for anyone else) and it is.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2017)

Aravis said:


> I tried one of those, but I found it gets in the way when mounting/dismounting. Realising that this sounds a bit implausible, I've just checked to see if it's really true (for me, not for anyone else) and it is.




Errmm.. yes... how so? They are small and at the front of the cross bar.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I also quite needed a comfort break, i am lead to believe panic and a full bladder are excellent conditions under which to make crucial decisions.


The 'Mike Ashley' school of management.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The 'Mike Ashley' school of management.


Stephen Fry endorsed it on QI so i try to live in a permanent state of both.


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

Aravis said:


> On a slightly different tack (and still miles OT but that doesn't seem to be a major concern in this thread)


Anything related to getting set up for longer and longer distances is very welcome in this thread! Thanks


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Errmm.. yes... how so? They are small and at the front of the cross bar.


I am assuming endowedment beyond my wildest dreams.


----------



## Aravis (16 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Errmm.. yes... how so? They are small and at the front of the cross bar.


Again, I had to check to see what's happening. For whatever reason, swinging a leg over the saddle isn't going to happen. What I do is to fully bend the knee and manoeuvre it over the crossbar with my foot above the saddle. I then put a foot in a pedal and lift myself into the saddle. There really isn't room for a bar-top bag.

I guess it's an age-related thing, so in the context of a "how old is too old" thread, it must have some relevance.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2017)

Aravis said:


> Again, I had to check to see what's happening. For whatever reason, swinging a leg over the saddle isn't going to happen. What I do is to fully bend the knee and manoeuvre it over the crossbar with my foot above the saddle. I then put a foot in a pedal and lift myself into the saddle. There really isn't room for a bar-top bag.
> 
> I guess it's an age-related thing, so in the context of a "how old is too old" thread, it must have some relevance.




I'm having a hard time picturing this lol


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2017)

OK, looking very probable that I will be entering this ride. My first 200k could be in the bag by the weekend


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK, looking very probable that I will be entering this ride. My first 200k could be in the bag by the weekend




Good stuff.
Best advice I could give is check the route out on mapping software, ridewithgps, mapmyride, bikehike or such like.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

While I was looking at small chargers for topping up gps devices, I thought I would flag this up http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-c2-3400-mah-compact-portable-charger/

Basically similar to the Anker 3250 that I was looking at, but you can access the battery. Therefore you can have multiple batteries if you need more juice over several days, or, like me, you have a flashlight that takes 18650 batteries which are about 2400mAh to 3400mAh d pending on the specific battery. My iPhone is 1570mAh and my Wahoo is 1750mAh


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Anything related to getting set up for longer and longer distances is very welcome in this thread! Thanks



I took advice on a thread I started earlier in the year which I can't find so maybe it was on YACF. It was something like "Coach me onto a 200 and beyond" 

For my 1st 200, The only thing extra I took was my battery and some extra food which was lucky because one of the controls ran out of grub. I have lights on my bike permanently in case I'm going to arrive after dark. And earlier or later in the season I might pack another layer. Maybe an extra tube? My caveat is that I'm not very experienced and consequently I overthink everything as a result.

Which 200 are you doing btw?


----------



## r04DiE (17 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I took advice on a thread I started earlier in the year which I can't find so maybe it was on YACF. It was something like "Coach me onto a 200 and beyond"
> 
> For my 1st 200, The only thing extra I took was my battery and some extra food which was lucky because one of the controls ran out of grub. I have lights on my bike permanently in case I'm going to arrive after dark. And earlier or later in the season I might pack another layer. Maybe an extra tube? My caveat is that I'm not very experienced and consequently I overthink everything as a result.
> 
> Which 200 are you doing btw?


OK, thank you, I've found it, so I will take a look. If anybody wants a link then I have it. Bit rude to post it on here. Here's my 200. Thanks for all your help and advice.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK, thank you, I've found it, so I will take a look. If anybody wants a link then I have it. Bit rude to post it on here. Here's my 200. Thanks for all your help and advice.




That looks an awesome ride. Have done many of those roads many a time. The roads around Stock and Hanningfield make for superb riding. Finchingfield is a fantastic village. The Picture Pot Tea Rooms on the green is well worth a visit for refreshments. 
You'll enjoy the ride no doubt. Quite jealous.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK, thank you, I've found it, so I will take a look. If anybody wants a link then I have it. Bit rude to post it on here. Here's my 200. Thanks for all your help and advice.



Hah! In a past life I lived and worked in that area. I sailed alot at Brightlingsea too. Say hello to the flat land for me.


----------



## r04DiE (17 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> That looks an awesome ride. Have done many of those roads many a time. The roads around Stock and Hanningfield make for superb riding. Finchingfield is a fantastic village. The Picture Pot Tea Rooms on the green is well worth a visit for refreshments.
> You'll enjoy the ride no doubt. Quite jealous.


Thank you, Ian. I'll check that place out then. The ride will certainly get me some more explorer tiles on Veloviewer! I'm actually getting quite excited!


----------



## r04DiE (17 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Hah! In a past life I lived and worked in that area. I sailed alot at Brightlingsea too. Say hello to the flat land for me.


I will say a big hello from you


----------



## r04DiE (17 Aug 2017)

OK, so I have entered via the PayPal link and this message appears in my calendar page:


AudaxUK said:


> Enter a ride from the web site. When you get to the point you open the prefilled entry form, or click to go to online payment an entry is added to your calendar. You still have to complete the entry process. Please don't think of the entries in the your calendar as being proof of entry.


Am I in?
EDIT: Ah, I think I get it. I think it just means that calendar rides haven't been entered.


----------



## velovoice (18 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Don't save or discard just press the play button again. It treated it like I had paused for a cafe stop.





ianrauk said:


> ^^^ This
> I was also confused by the discard/save screen. When all you have to do to carry on a ride is press start again and continues where it left off.


Thank you!! I lost big chunks of the first two days of this year's Fridays Tour, for not knowing this. Thanks @Dogtrousers for articulating the problem, as I hadn't figured out how to ask somebody what I was doing wrong.


----------



## velovoice (18 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> panic and a full bladder are excellent conditions under which to make crucial decisions.


Surely a contender for CC signature line of the year.


----------



## r04DiE (18 Aug 2017)

OK, so I lashed the power bank to the bike with cable ties, etc last night to test out the questions below:







Dogtrousers said:


> Also test out how your Garmin behaves:



Is there space to plug in the connector while it is mounted? *Yes!*
Will it still navigate while charging? *Yes!*
What happens when you unplug the charging cable? Does it warn you and then shut down? *Yes, it counts down, so I just cancel it.*

And if it has powered off can it resume navigating the course or does it point you in utterly random directions?* Or does it maybe decide that the previous course is now 0km long?* Does it allow you to continue with previous ride distance/stats or does it insist on resetting and starting again?* *I didn't test this as I was in too much of a hurry to get home as I had left work late. That said, I'm not expecting it to shut down since the charging method above seems to work - hopefully all will be fine!
*
Getting very excited! Thanks to all of you for helping to get me here from the start of this thread. I am on the road to long distance*!*


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2017)

One of these,




May be a more 'elegant' solution.



Spoiler



I use one to carry my 'baccy tin' and lighter


----------



## r04DiE (18 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> One of these,
> 
> View attachment 368525
> 
> ...


Ha! Yes, I have a similar one on order, promised for today. The mess I made last night was just to test it as I'm not cycling today.



Spoiler



Been a few years now since I've been on the baccy, but that would have done a treat


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> One of these,
> 
> View attachment 368525
> 
> ...



I use a little Alpkit fuel pod which does the job. Not perfectly waterproof.


----------



## frank9755 (18 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thinking about this garmin/route sheet thing further, I suppose part of the difference might lie between those people who like to have a sense of place as they cycle about, and those who just do the distances for the distances and are only interested in racking up the miles. That's what ultra-long distance cycling seems to me to be about, and it's probably why it doesn't interest me at all.



If anything, I'd say it's the other way round! A GPS gives a much better helicopter view of the countryside you are going through. Before / after the ride, you can upload your track to something like RidewithGPS and it shows you it on a map. And when you are on the go, you can scroll out and get a big-picture view of where you are. Before using a GPS I rode some audaxes from a route sheet and had little idea where I had been but I don't get that when using a GPS. 
Best to have both as they give different information. For a UK audax I only have the route sheet in my pocket as a back-up but for rides in other countries where I don't know the geography so well, I've made my own route sheets with place names, distances and key things in each town.


----------



## r04DiE (18 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thinking about this garmin/route sheet thing further, I suppose part of the difference might lie between those people who like to have a sense of place as they cycle about, and those who just do the distances for the distances and are only interested in racking up the miles. That's what ultra-long distance cycling seems to me to be about, and it's probably why it doesn't interest me at all.


I think that ultra-distance cycling is about a whole lot more than racking up the miles (for me, anyway). Its something I'd love to do just for the huge adventure of it all. Take the TCR, think of the places you'd see, the people you'd meet, the long days in the saddle, the heat, the cold, the wet, the hunger, sleeping at the side of a road, dogs chasing you, bears and wolves to worry about!

Those (and a hundred others) are the reasons that I would take on the TCR or something similar (if I could). The miles would be an awesome achievement, but certainly not the main reason for doing ultra-distance.

My dream would be for this thread to document me going all the way to ultra-distance, but let's get tomorrows's 200k out of the way first, eh? Small steps.


----------



## r04DiE (18 Aug 2017)

Another thing: Do you think I'll need a lock on the Audax? Ta.


----------



## r04DiE (18 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Would you mind if your bike got stolen? If the answer's no, you don't need a lock.


Thanks. Being a first timer on the Audax scene, I have this naive picture in my head of the control points bursting with cyclists all chatting jovially and looking after each other's bikes. I suppose over 200k, people thin out and you don't get to meet hardly any of them. Ha ha ha. I'll pack the lock then.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2017)

Take a cafe lock with you. I do and always use it at stops and controls.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Aug 2017)

Abus 145/20 (loads of colours) and an Akita cable. All fits in my tool kit. I have seen some people using the Abus combiflex locks which look compact and light.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Thanks. Being a first timer on the Audax scene, I have this naive picture in my head of the control points bursting with cyclists all chatting jovially and looking after each other's bikes. I suppose over 200k, people thin out and you don't get to meet hardly any of them. Ha ha ha. I'll pack the lock then.


I never feel the need to use a lock when in Scotland, I always use a cafe lock in Englandshire - mostly based on views expressed on CC by people who live there that it's a lawless wasteland full of the morally bereft


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

User said:


> What about Glasgow?


Fair point, I would never be stupid enough to cycle there. You wouldn't have to be off the bike for them to try to nick it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Going back to the subject of the OP if you go to the aukweb.net site and navigate to Event Results Sheets you will find that some/most events have "Average age of finishers of this event". I just clicked a few at random and got 50, 52, 54, 50 and 60(!)


That young??


----------



## r04DiE (29 Aug 2017)

OK, so I owe all of you an update on the audax - been really busy so forgive me for the delay, please.

I'm really happy with all of the advice I have received here since considering longer distances and you guys have all been instrumental in getting me off the ground, and get me off the ground you did!

I opted for a 200km, within an hours drive of where I live. It was due to set off at 8.00, so fairly civilised - doors opened at 7.00. I turned up at about 7.30, collected my brevet card and had a coffee. I faffed with the bike while everybody else got ready. I had a courier bag over my shoulder with too much stuff in it, there was no need to bring food and my lock was too heavy. The trouble with carrying a bag is that you put too much stuff in it. I had a spare tyre (in the bag), handwash gel, and lots of other stuff that I didn't need, but all this stuff just sits in my bag for my commute, so I'm used to carrying it all around for 50km, 100km at the weekend, but it gets to be a pain at 150km.

Anyway, 8.00 came and I set off. The group thinned out quite quickly and I hung around at the back rather than look like a smartarse and get passed later on - I wanted to feel things out and I'd rather catch people up later than have them pass me with my lungs bursting! I hadn't really looked at the route, just loaded it onto my Garmin. I did have the route sheets but they were in my bag so it was a pain to stop to look at them.

Next came a pivotal moment. The night before I had created a new profile on my Garmin: 'Audax', displaying different stuff to my usual 'Commute' profile, that I thought I'd find useful. I didn't like it, so I changed it back to 'Commute' and that screwed the navigation up, telling me to U-Turn. I messed about with it at the side of the road and carried on for a while, stopping and starting. In the end I started doubting myself, and as a guy passed me, asking 'everything OK?', I said, 'All fine', and then caught him up.

Meet Andy, who's arse I stared at for the next 9 hours.

I told him about the navigation issues, and that it was my first Audax, and he asked me where my route sheets were and we laughed about them being in my bag. Then we laughed about my having a bag over my shoulder, but he agreed with me doing my first Audax with what I had got, and seeing how I got on. My main excuses for being sans route sheets was that I didn't have room for a map trap on the bars, and that I just hadn't had time to arrange things properly. We mostly rode along side by side but I would sometimes drop behind him, without drafting, to allow cars to overtake or just to allow Andy to pull away and reel him back in later. Sometimes its nice to break from chatting, just in case you're annoying somebody - after all, we'd just met.

It was great to chat with him, he'd completed the LEL this year and he had lots of experience on the Audax scene so I made sure that I picked his brains about as much as I could. Andy was happy to answer my questions and I learned alot from him. We had quite a bit in common, so it was very easy to get along. I have decided on London-Wales-London for my first long distance ride and Andy had, of course, done the ride before. I asked about what sort of distance I should have done before taking on LWL, "300km?", I asked. Andy said that 300km can be worse than 400km (the LWL distance), so I should see how I felt after 200km. "If you don't feel too bad, you could probably do the LWL", he said.

I learned to keep my brevet card handy, and some spare change for receipts at control points. I learned how the control points work, and that you should get in the food queue first, then get your card stamped and your bottle filled later. I think I learned a lot about what I need to do for the future if I am to take this long distance stuff seriously and enjoy some adventure.

I kept wondering out loud when I would start flagging, and Andy said that it would come sooner or later. It did, at about 170km. It was a windy day and at 170km we were headed right into the wind, it was vicious. We got down on the drops and pushed through. About 15km later, we stopped at the last control point before returning to base. It was a pub and I didn't really have time to stop and linger, but I made sure that Andy and I had a drink together and, back on the bike, I grinned and told Andy that I had found my Mojo again. "OK, let's get our heads down and knock out these last few kilometers, so you're not too late." he said. That's what we did.

We got back in good time, got our cards stamped and said our goodbyes. I rushed off and loaded the bike into the car, then headed home for a curry with my wife and some good friends. I was late, but I was forgiven.

I got back on the bike two days later and went straight to the bike shop for a frame bag, to carry stuff with. Its out with the courier bag!

Thank you all for your encouragement and advice.


----------



## velovoice (30 Aug 2017)

Chapeau! 

A bag on my back would guarantee a DNF, for me.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Aug 2017)

Nice one @r04DiE


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2017)

Well done @r04DiE 
It was a good read that. Welcome to long distance cycling.
Next time ditch the bag and various other bits you dont really need. All you need you can carry in your jersey pockets and a saddle bag.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well done @r04DiE
> It was a good read that. Welcome to long distance cycling.
> Next time ditch the bag and various other bits you dont really need. All you need you can carry in your jersey pockets and a saddle bag.


It's amazing what'll fit in a Carradice.


Spoiler


----------



## Ian H (30 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well done @r04DiE
> Next time ditch the bag and various other bits you dont really need. All you need you can carry in your jersey pockets and a saddle bag.


Tip: get a saddle-bag that's small enough so that you have to think carefully about what you take with you.


----------



## r04DiE (3 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Entries open on Friday. I may see you there, unless I bottle out again.


I've booked it. It is real. I am frightened.


ianrauk said:


> Well done @r04DiE
> It was a good read that. Welcome to long distance cycling.
> Next time ditch the bag and various other bits you dont really need. All you need you can carry in your jersey pockets and a saddle bag.


Thanks, it was fun. I've got myself a frame bag and I will probably get myself a bag for the seatpost too for the LWL.


----------



## r04DiE (3 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> In 2011 I went for a 4-day tour in Europe with Frank, Els, and StuartG. Here I am following Frank, carrying my bike down to the beach at Mersea to get the ferry, and that was all my luggage.
> 
> View attachment 370808
> 
> ...


Travelling nice and lightly! Did you have accommodation booked?


----------



## r04DiE (3 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> We did indeed. I don't really do camping!


I don't blame you but I have lately had the urge to go for an extremely long ride and sleep in a bivvy. Why? I don't know. A taste of the TCR?


----------



## r04DiE (5 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'm thinking that my cycling diet of two big rides a month, plus a few occasional bits and pieces may need to be upped a bit. It was enough for me to get round a flat 400 like the Saxons but LWL is definitely undulating.
> 
> ...


You might be right.

I'm not sure what to do, not any hills to speak of on my commute and commuting is largely where I get the distance in. I usually do a couple of hundred km a week, but the past 3 weeks I have upped that to 354, 325 and, last week, 393km, as I managed to do a weekend ride, which is quite rare for me due to family commitments. I think I need to be a bit selfish and maybe take a few hours every weekend to get some time on the bike in.

Also, I can up the commuting from 3 to five days a week, I think. This will put my 200km weekly commute up to 350km, and maybe 100km at the weekend to get up to 550km. I will also chuck the odd 200km audax in, in place of the weekend ride. Think I'll do the Richard Ellis Memorial 200 in October since its recommended by the WLW people.

I'm just muddling through...


----------



## Aravis (6 Sep 2017)

Good luck with LWL guys.

Although I've dabbled, I remain curiously unbitten by the Audax bug. LWL does look like an attarctive event, but as my home is very close to the half-way point, I'd need to travel to London, ride home, ride back, then travel home again. It isn't going to happen.

Is there a missed opportunity here? LWL seems to be a highly popular event. This year, there was another 400km Audax starting from Chepstow on the same day, which could presumably take place on another date. Wouldn't it be fun, as well as logistically efficient, to hold a parallel WLW event running clockwise along the LWL course, using some or all of the same controls? I could see that being very attractive to folks from around Bristol and South Wales who might not consider LWL for the same reason as myself.

Perhaps I'll do what I thought of doing this year, and plot my own ride which includes the reverse LWL course from the Severn Bridge to Tewkesbury. If I wear my pink Castelli cap and luminous green tee-shirt you should be able to spot me - give me a shout and I'll be delighted to take some photographs.


----------



## Aravis (6 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm half bitten. Part of me sees Audaxing as a way to spoil a good ride with needless faffing with bits of paper and observational guessing games, enforced stops where you'd rather press on, not to mention the hassle of getting to and from the start. But on the other hand it's nice to change my usually solitary riding habits occasionally, meet a few people, and if there is food provided all the better. Having the structure of an event also keeps at bay thoughts of "Why the hell am I doing this? I'm bailing out at the next railway station!".


I fully concur with most of that. When I think about it, it's the logistics of getting to the start which is my main barrier; a few years ago we made the mature decision to go down to one car, so when I spot something I fancy on the Audax calendar, there's always going to be quite a lot of "negotiation" to enter into, and if it's more than a couple of months ahead I probably won't know if I can do it. Things should change in three or four years, by which time I'll be the right age to do Audaxes (note the attempt to stay on topic).



Dogtrousers said:


> I will keep my eyes peeled. Depending on conditions I may ask you to turn round and perform some domestique duties.


OK, I'll make sure I don't plan a pretty outline for that day. Wouldn't want to spoil one of those.


----------



## r04DiE (8 Sep 2017)

OK,

To continue with gaining the first class advice I've had so far - I have another question.

Dynohubs - what are my options? I'd really like one that can take a brake disc, laced into an aero front wheel (aluminium should be fine), maybe something like a 50mm section. Does anybody have an idea of how much I am looking at here? If its too much then I will consider a less posh version!

Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK,
> 
> To continue with gaining the first class advice I've had so far - I have another question.
> 
> ...


Contact David at DCR wheels. He'll give you options and costings and an all round bloody good service. www.dcrwheels.co.uk


----------



## r04DiE (9 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Contact David at DCR wheels. He'll give you options and costings and an all round bloody good service. www.dcrwheels.co.uk


Thank you, @ianrauk! Since posting that I have also received a quote from the legendary Chris White, author of the Ride Far site. I didn't think I was going to hear from him, but he got back to me with a few prices. I will check DCR out too. Thanks again.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> While I was looking at small chargers for topping up gps devices, I thought I would flag this up http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-c2-3400-mah-compact-portable-charger/
> 
> Basically similar to the Anker 3250 that I was looking at, but you can access the battery. Therefore you can have multiple batteries if you need more juice over several days, or, like me, you have a flashlight that takes 18650 batteries which are about 2400mAh to 3400mAh d pending on the specific battery. My iPhone is 1570mAh and my Wahoo is 1750mAh



I am now in possession of a Thrunite charger which I got from a great seller here https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/ThruNite-C...sized-Compact-Protable-Charger-With/544179330 

So far it has been great 'indoors' and I'll get to use it in anger recharging my GPS on 'Slaughtered in the Cotswolds' 200. Hopefully I have charge in my legs.


----------



## r04DiE (15 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wow, @r04DiE seems to be my alter ego.
> 
> I'm in the process of researching the same thing. Here's my current research and thinking. Partly to give @r04DiE the benefit of my searches, and partly to give People Who Know the chance to point out that I'm an idiot.
> 
> ...


Hello, @Dogtrousers! It's your Alter-Ego here 

Excellent pool of information from you here and I have referred back to it many times since you posted it! Thank you for getting me started on this and for having somebody to cross reference what others have recommended.

Please also check out Chris White's excellent site for all things long distance. You might want to read what he has to say about lights and chargers.

Apologies for it taking so long to reply, life has just taken over recently. Anyway, here's where I have decided to go:

I spent many years, hobbling along on 2nd hand bikes that survived on a budget. The only treat money I spend is on the bike, and I took advantage of the Bike to Work scheme to buy myself something half decent, I use the bike to go to work most days. This means that it gets treated like any other vehicle; we all shell out who-knows-what for MOTs, servicing, new tyres, VED, fuel, insurance, blah, blah, blah... on our motor vehicles, so I treat the bike the same. If I need something, I get it. You can no doubt see where this is going! 

Bear in mind that I am still dreaming of the TCR one day, so this is all kind of in preparation for that too.

*Hub:*
Yep, the Schmidt SON Deluxe seems to be the Rolls Royce of dynamos, they come with a 5 year warranty and 50,000km service intervals. Drag is reportedly low on these models and they also come in 24h, which means fewer spokes and less drag.

*Wheel:*
So, I'm having the hub built into a 51mm carbon rim with aero spokes. This will cost over half what the bike cost me in the first place, but I can always transfer it to my next bike. I've read lots of places that the first thing to upgrade is your wheels. Also, I've always wanted a deep section carbon rim and just think of how sexy it will look - so that's fine, isn't it?

*Lights:*
I think I'll go with the Lumotec IQ2 Luxos U front, the same as you are. I like the fact that I can charge my USB thingies with it as I my navigational skills leave a lot to be desired, and that is putting it mildly, believe me. Things like Garmins and smart phones CANNOT go flat on me, it just can't happen, okay? I hadn't even considered a rear light, but you've gone and found one, so I'll be buying that too, I think.

I will probably go with the same shop as you, too. Since you say they are a decent bunch and they look to me to be competitive price-wise. Also, I want somebody I can phone up and ask about mounting it, since I have disc brakes.

Being hurried off the PC now as somebody wants to use my up-to-date copy of Office, so I'll see you all soon.


----------



## r04DiE (22 Oct 2017)

Hello, @Dogtrousers,

Excellent - many thanks for that.

I agree regarding the rear light, especially if its a PITA to fit. I was talking to a lady with a dynohub on the recent Richard Ellis Memorial 200 that I did, about her dynohub, and she reckoned most people just use LED rear lights as they are so cheap to run and so effective.

I'll get the light from Spa, but the wheel and dynohub will be coming from DCR Wheels (thanks, @ianrauk). I'll almost certainly be in touch with you to get some tips on installation! Think I will need to mount the light off the headset as I have disc brakes.

I hope you enjoy your new setup and I am really looking forward to a review after you have a few more miles and a bit more experience with the kit. LWL is getting nearer and nearer! How is your training going?


Dogtrousers said:


> I don't have such exalted ambitions as you. TCR is most definitely nowhere near my bucket list, and never will be.


Ha ha ha, this probably means that you are just realistic.

All the best


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Oct 2017)

Keep an open mind about the dyno taillight. The B&M IQ2 Luxos U and a rear light couldn’t be easier to fit. Run the cable behind the brake cable, seat stays or rack and no one will ever know. Hooks up with little spade + & - connectors and that literally is it. I have been runnIng that set up for 3+ years and I have only had to repair the Lego block that clips onto the hub (Shimano) this weekend. I really couldn’t be bothered with separate led lights. Less to worry about. Just pedal and go. I have the Toplight Line Plus but I really like the look of their new mini taillight which is only about £17.00.

The Schmidt hub and light set up on my Audax bike is slightly more fiddly.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Oct 2017)

Just an observation on charging your Garmin on the hoof from the Dyno hub. My Edge Touring would shut down as soon as I slowed down at a junction or climb. Rather charge your battery or phone on the hub and use a battery for your Garmin. This annoying problem is well known to Garmin. 

Doesn’t happen with my Wahoo Elemnt.


----------



## Aravis (30 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> As to LWL I'm not feeling very positive. I may DNS it again.


Have you looked at this? It seems to have much of the character of LWL, but in a more manageable package:

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-505/

No doubt those who really know about Audax can offer an informed opinion!


----------



## Aravis (31 Oct 2017)

Ah, OK. It seems my assessment that Oxford isn't much harder to get to than Gerrard's Cross is broadly accurate, but not as helpful as I thought.


----------



## r04DiE (23 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> As to LWL I'm not feeling very positive. I may DNS it again.


Hang on, its a while away yet. If I am still game, believe me, so should you be. I hope you don't DNS.



Heltor Chasca said:


> Keep an open mind about the dyno taillight. The B&M IQ2 Luxos U and a rear light couldn’t be easier to fit. Run the cable behind the brake cable, seat stays or rack and no one will ever know. Hooks up with little spade + & - connectors and that literally is it. I have been runnIng that set up for 3+ years and I have only had to repair the Lego block that clips onto the hub (Shimano) this weekend. I really couldn’t be bothered with separate led lights. Less to worry about. Just pedal and go. I have the Toplight Line Plus but I really like the look of their new mini taillight which is only about £17.00.
> 
> The Schmidt hub and light set up on my Audax bike is slightly more fiddly.


Good points and I might just keep the idea of the rear light. Thanks.


----------



## r04DiE (23 Nov 2017)

OK, so I would like to give you all an update.

The beautiful wheel is on hold because of Christmas, but it is still very much turning up, as are the new dynamo lights and all the other gorgeousness.

I had been racking up some good mileage for a few weeks and then a cold hit, it's had me off the bike for the best part of three weeks, which I am not pleased about as I was looking to bag 10,000km this year and it would all be good mileage for the impending LWL next year.

At the end of last month, I went out and did a 300km ride, on my own. That is the longest I have ever ridden and I had strong headwinds for a good portion of it. Its an amazing feeling for me to do that type of distance, I am still pleased now. I got up at 4:00am on a Sunday and got on the bike. I rode for 13h and 20m and did about 2500 metres of climbing that day. The last 70km became difficult - I was cold, tired and getting tunnel vision due to staring at the patch of light in front of me. I got lost, I found myself, my feet were numb for miles. I got cold, I got lonely, but I bloody well finished it up and arrived home delighted.

So, if I can sling another 100km onto that, LWL is in the bag. After that, something bigger - a 600km I reckon.

Thanks to all of you for contributing to this thread. In your own ways, all of you are inspirational.

Big love to you guys.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK, so I would like to give you all an update.
> 
> The beautiful wheel is on hold because of Christmas, but it is still very much turning up, as are the new dynamo lights and all the other gorgeousness.
> 
> ...




Well done @r04DiE 
That's a great achievement. Especially doing that distance as a solo ride.


----------



## r04DiE (27 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well done on the solo 300 this late in the year. Mentally, knowing that you don't turn into a pumpkin after 300km is really useful on a 400.


It was close though  



Dogtrousers said:


> I'm planning on doing the Kingston Wheelers 200 and maybe 300 as build up to LWL. I'll make a call on whether I'm actually going to turn up nearer the date. In the meantime I intend to increase the amount of climbing on my regular long rides (nothing much over 100 miles). And I'm fitting in an hour here and an hour there riding repeatedly up and down a nasty local hill when I can to try to keep my legs topped up.


Nice, I might do them as well - I'll let you know, need to check the diary.



ianrauk said:


> Well done @r04DiE
> That's a great achievement. Especially doing that distance as a solo ride.


Thanks, man! Solo definitely wasn't easy.


----------



## r04DiE (22 Dec 2017)

Hello again, all.

Just to update, I now have a blog and I am thinking of doing an extremely silly ride over the Christmas period. Lights are the biggest problem, and I have a cold (yes, the same one), and I think I might have an ear infection. Link to the blog in my sig. You guys get a mention in post 3. Thank you all again for your support. Sorry, I am in a rush. xx

EDIT: Sorry, there is a problem with the link to the blog (thanks @Dogtrousers!) I am working on it.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jan 2018)

I see one of the guys riding the North Cape 4000 this year is 70 years young.

Paul Ardill has applied for Indiepac again. I think Paul is 73.


----------



## chriscross1966 (26 Jan 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Keep an open mind about the dyno taillight. The B&M IQ2 Luxos U and a rear light couldn’t be easier to fit. Run the cable behind the brake cable, seat stays or rack and no one will ever know. Hooks up with little spade + & - connectors and that literally is it. I have been runnIng that set up for 3+ years and I have only had to repair the Lego block that clips onto the hub (Shimano) this weekend. I really couldn’t be bothered with separate led lights. Less to worry about. Just pedal and go. I have the Toplight Line Plus but I really like the look of their new mini taillight which is only about £17.00.
> 
> The Schmidt hub and light set up on my Audax bike is slightly more fiddly.



I run that almost exact setup on my commuter brompton, Schmidt SON, Luxos iQ2 U and a Toplight Line Plus Brake. Brilliant road-use headlight (all you really need) and the ability to charge USB devices whilst running daytime lights... added bonus of the brake-light function if you slow down... It seems to have negligible drag even on my desperately unfit legs, so I just leave it on all the time. THe only annoying thing about it is the wince-inducing price, you can save a bit by using a Shimano dynamo (the real difference between the two hubs is mostly aesthetics, the Shimano is pretty ugly, the Schmidt would look good as an objet d'art)


----------



## r04DiE (10 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I had a flick through, good stuff. I'll return for a more thorough read later.
> 
> Re lights, I've not been very satisfied with my dynamo setup. The B&M light is back with the supplier for replacement as it had a fault. Also I find the light too feeble and flickery on slow ascents. On one of the hardest climbs I do I found it so distracting and disorienting I had to stop and walk. I also dont like having the light on the fork crown where I cant reach it to adjust it. I reverted to my trusty Hope 1 when I sent the light back. It will probably be permanent. But then, I have no plans to do multi day stuff where recharging my AA batteries would be a problem.
> 
> Maybe see you at LWL. Still not sure whether I'm up for it.


OK, @Dogtrousers - thank you for your review. Still not got mine yet but it is on the cards. I hope you make LWL. Keep me updated.


----------



## r04DiE (10 Feb 2018)

Hello all,

I took on the silly ride over Christmas but it didn't work out. Learned loads of stuff though and will take that forwards. If you have a spare weekend, you can read about it here!

Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2018)

I also really enjoyed that read @r04DiE 
I think packing too much is a mistake we have all made and as you realised a messenger bag was a bad idea. For long distance always let the bike take your gear. If it's too much for the bike then it's to much to take.

In regards to food stops I think it's always best to stick to your plan. If a place looks grubby, no matter. Go in and have a look. Some times appearances can be deceptive. It may save you faffing about looking for alternatives.

Well done on your effort though. Top work fella.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Feb 2018)

Thanks for sharing your blog @r04DiE


----------



## r04DiE (11 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Enjoying your blogs.
> 
> I've decided against LWL. Various reasons. It's not for me.


OK, mate - sorry to hear that but you must do what's best. Glad you are enjoying the blog.


----------



## r04DiE (11 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I also really enjoyed that read @r04DiE
> I think packing too much is a mistake we have all made and as you realised a messenger bag was a bad idea. For long distance always let the bike take your gear. If it's too much for the bike then it's to much to take.
> 
> In regards to food stops I think it's always best to stick to your plan. If a place looks grubby, no matter. Go in and have a look. Some times appearances can be deceptive. It may save you faffing about looking for alternatives.
> ...


Thank you @ianrauk! Yes, I mean I had already learned this so I don't know why I ended up overpacking, I blame the courier bag! I will take your advice on food stops, need to be a bit more organised in advance and a bit more resolute!

I am really pleased that you enjoyed the blog entry, thank you for taking the time to read it.


----------



## r04DiE (11 Feb 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Thanks for sharing your blog @r04DiE


You are very welcome - many thanks for taking the time to read it - I do go on a bit!!


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jul 2018)

OK, for those of you that have not subscribed to the blog, the next entry is out now. This is the write up for London-Wales-London, or what used to be known as The Severn Across. It was a bit disastrous but that might make for interesting reading. Its long, so bring a packed lunch.


----------



## SpuddyJones (23 Jul 2018)

r04DiE said:


> OK, for those of you that have not subscribed to the blog, the next entry is out now. This is the write up for London-Wales-London, or what used to be known as The Severn Across. It was a bit disastrous but that might make for interesting reading. Its long, so bring a packed lunch.



Hi r04die,

I've just finished reading your blog start to finished and I must say, it's a fantastic read. I love your brutal honesty in your writing.

As for your goal of commuter to ultra distance racer - I am sure you will crack it. I have similar aspirations although I am yet to even crack a 100miler so I am a little further behind in "training" than you. 

Hope to meet you on the road at some point.

Matt


----------



## r04DiE (25 Jul 2018)

Ah, Matt - thank you so much for your very kind review!

Really is impossible for me to try to explain what that means to me. I put a lot of work into the blog and a positive review like yours really does give me a warm glow inside and the urge to keep it going. I haven't got any long rides planned at the moment as I am still recovering from injury that has been recurring, but really flared up after the latest ride. I'll be back though, I am sure of that - just keeping things short at the moment, commuting is all.

Do please feel free to add any comments you wish to the blog entries themselves, they'll be very gratefully received!

I love your confidence in me, it would be great if I can live up to your expectations and bag TCR one year. I do try to keep the blog honest as there are lots of blogs on long and ultradistance cycling, but most never mention things going wrong, injury, that sort of thing. I am very much just a normal human being, not some kind of super-cyclist and I like that to come across in the blog.

Good luck with your riding and I have every confidence that you will bag your 100 miler, do let everybody here know when you do that.

All the best,
Nick.


----------



## SpuddyJones (25 Jul 2018)

r04DiE said:


> Ah, Matt - thank you so much for your very kind review!
> 
> Really is impossible for me to try to explain what that means to me. I put a lot of work into the blog and a positive review like yours really does give me a warm glow inside and the urge to keep it going. I haven't got any long rides planned at the moment as I am still recovering from injury that has been recurring, but really flared up after the latest ride. I'll be back though, I am sure of that - just keeping things short at the moment, commuting is all.
> 
> ...



Thanks, will do. I've requested to follow you on Strava btw.

Also, would love to know more about the kit you have been using to date - bike, GPS, bags/storage etc. I am currently after a bike with more of an endurance geometry than my Ribble R872, so any real world feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## r04DiE (25 Jul 2018)

Hello Matt,

Just responded to your request, good to connect with you. Funnily enough, I have been planning to write up a kit list for some time, so I will be doing that soon for you, with a bit of a write up on each piece of kit that I use - I hope that will be helpful for you. I will probably include any bike fits I have had done (planning one soon), and what you can expect from those.

Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## SpuddyJones (25 Aug 2018)

Sorry to hijack Nick, but just wanted to say I cracked my 100 miler earlier this week. I wasn’t fast, but an average of 15.1mph and I felt good afterwords. I certainly think 200km is doable. 

How’s your training going? Any long distance rides planned?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2018)

SpuddyJones said:


> Sorry to hijack Nick, but just wanted to say I cracked my 100 miler earlier this week. I wasn’t fast, but an average of 15.1mph and I felt good afterwords. I certainly think 200km is doable.
> 
> How’s your training going? Any long distance rides planned?


Well done yourself that man.
You say you wasnt fast...well I beg to differ. Thats a great average for a 100 miler.


----------



## HLaB (26 Aug 2018)

I don't know how many touring miles they are doing but I refer you to this thread


----------

